# Dosing Excel + auto doser



## JoshP12 (11 Jun 2020)

Hi everyone,

Has anyone set up a bottle of excel into your auto doser?

If so, did you just drill a hole in the cap or leave the cap off?

I am just wondering if the fumes released will be an issue.

Josh


----------



## Nikola (11 Jun 2020)

Hi,
I'm using it and have drilled the cup. Added one pinhole for air to come in and that's it.
No problems so far. 

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoshP12 (11 Jun 2020)

Nikola said:


> Hi,
> I'm using it and have drilled the cup. Added one pinhole for air to come in and that's it.
> No problems so far.
> 
> Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk



Thanks Nikola (I feel this is the case; but, have to be safe) - I have reached out to seachem and will advise this post with their response. 

Josh


----------



## Nikola (11 Jun 2020)

Okay, that would be nice

Sent from my STK-L21 using Tapatalk


----------



## ian_m (11 Jun 2020)

This is mine. Dosing Excel from a smaller old EasyCarbo bottle. Dosed using a 1.8ml/min peristaltic pump controlled from my controller.

Before using my plc controller I had a couple of issues with timer jamming on and emptying the container out, killing fish and plants. So after that never filled the liquid carbon container much in case of timer failure. Not an issue now as plc switching is 100% reliable.


----------



## JoshP12 (11 Jun 2020)

Hi @Nikola,

Seachem said that poking a hole would cause very minimal gas escape and should be fine. 

and @ian_m,

I have the Jebao Doser -- is that a PLC? Thanks for the photo ps. 

Also, do you dose a "single" dose daily of that liquid carb OR double daily?

Josh


----------



## ian_m (11 Jun 2020)

This is a plc.
https://www.ukaps.org/forum/threads/how-to-use-a-plc-to-control-your-fish-tank.42993/


----------

